# SCARED! puppy has heart murmer!!!



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i took my 1.5 yr old chiweenie to vet yesterday to get her rabies. well, he detected a heart murmer which wasnt detected at time of spay from another vet or previous visit few months back. on a scale of 1-6 6 being worst she was a 2-3. vet said he will see her in 6 months but she will need to go see cardiologist within the year to determine whats going on and treatment. im freaking out! we dont if she was born with this or if it has ust appeared in last few months. there are NO symptoms of heart disease or other issues(no cough,panting,tiredness,lack of energy etc). she is a few lbs overweight so that is the first step we are taking. he said she could still exersize,play at park etc.
im freaked out cuz ive read about dogs dying from heart problems all of a sudden. this was my grandmas dog and when she died in nov she gave me the dog.she is so very precious to me,i cant lose her. the only other dog ive had died of cancer at age 4.5. i do have a 3.5 yr old but i feel like i can never just have a "lifelong" companion!
im scared to leave her alone or take my eye off her. every noise she made last night i panicked.
the only reason we went to vet was she due for rabies, so there hasnt been any noticeable changes with her but now that i know this,every move she makes scares me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't worry. 2 of my dogs had heart murmurs as puppies. The vets always said that it is common and they will likely grow out of it. Haven't heart a peep about a murmur for either of them since they were puppies


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a mini doxie with a stage 3 heart mummur. She lived to be 14 without any serious problems. As she got older she did tire easier and took longer to recover than her buddies but it didn't stop her hunting rats, running through fields or wrestling with her buddies. Imo, you shouldn't worry about your pup having problems until she starts acting like there's something wrong. Having a pet with a "health issue" can be nerve wracking but you need to take a deep breath, and let go. Enjoy being with her, after all she's obviously not feeling bad, rather than break your heart over something that might not happen.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

You are understandable upset - when the vet detected a murmer in my dog I thought the worst because, well, that's the way I am. After a few days you won't feel so panicked. She will probably live a long and healthy life. You can get an ultrasound to see exactlly what's causing the murmer or wait a few months and see what happens with it. It's possible it will just go away on its own.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, and the two best things you can do for her are yes, get her weight down and two - don't let her get gum disease or infection in her mouth. Make sure her teeth stay clean. Peridontal bacteria can attack the heart and damage it.


----------

